# [Theme]Apparence... OS X ?



## vampire1976 (25 Mars 2005)

Bon, j'ai souvent eut recours à des logiciels comme Shapeshifter, Candybar, confabulator ou encore transparentdock... Ou encore les icones avec Xicons, resexcellence, mactheme...

Mais mais mais...

J'aimerais savoir où trouver d'autres fonds d'écrans, d'autres icones ou tout ce qui vous aide à configurer et refaire un visage à votre mac... 

J'aurais bien mis se post dans le sujet "vos desktop", mais vu que je passe peu, mon message aurait disparu assez rapidement avant que je puisse le revoir...

merci ^^


----------



## zoyotte (25 Mars 2005)

pour les icones, tu peux aller sur http://www.xicons.com; je crois meme qu'ils ont une rubrique fonds d'écran sinon tu fais une recherche sur google ou autre.


----------



## micmac64 (25 Mars 2005)

l'adresse exacte, c'est;

http://interfacelift.com/icons-mac/


----------



## Xman (25 Mars 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'ai souvent eut recours à des logiciels comme Shapeshifter, Candybar, confabulator ou encore transparentdock... Ou encore les icones avec Xicons, resexcellence, mactheme...
> 
> Mais mais mais...
> 
> ...



Et en feuilletant toutes les pages du sujets "vos Desktop" il y a plein de liens interressants...mais il faut avoir du courage...


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (25 Mars 2005)

Ouais parce qu'il y a une centaine de pages. Sinon, j'ai fait ça : http://maxi.mac.free.fr/personnalisation/ pour la personnalisation.


----------



## kathy h (25 Mars 2005)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> Ouais parce qu'il y a une centaine de pages. Sinon, j'ai fait ça : http://maxi.mac.free.fr/personnalisation/ pour la personnalisation.



Oui mais si on prend son temps on trouve plein de renseignements utiles dans la discussion ouverte à ce sujet justement : 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=32238

et au début il y a même un résumé


----------



## Macounette (25 Mars 2005)

Hello,

quelques liens pour trouver de quoi customiser ton Mac :

www.deviantart.com
www.pixelgirlpresents.com
www.xicons.com (déjà mentionné)
www.iconfactory.com
www.aqua-soft.org (surtout le forum)

Et si tu fais un tour sur le thread des desktops sous osX tu verras qu'AuGie, un de nos éminents "deskmodders", a posté un zip contenant toute sa bibliothèque de liens de customisation. 

ps: Magnus_Wislander, ton lien ne fonctionne pas...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Mars 2005)

ICONES

http://dv-graphics.com/
http://www.enhancedlabs.com/main/eportal/
http://www.blurburger.com/
http://www.jairoboudewyn.net/
http://www.sadeem.net/tux.html
http://www.dlanham.com/
http://www.everaldo.com/downloads.htm
http://www.bombiadesign.com/
http://www.icon-king.com/
http://www.marvilla.us/
http://www.giacomorilla.com/
http://interfacelift.com/icons-mac/
http://jamesmeister.com/icons.htm
http://www.fasticon.com/download.html
http://mac.axonz.com/
http://macmotiva.rocks.it/
http://mmicons.deviantart.net/Index.htm
http://www.mmicons.com/
http://www.underbed.net/mub/#
http://www.pixelgirlpresents.com/icons.php
http://www.rad-e8.com/
http://www.rokey.net/
http://www.iconfactory.com/
http://www.wbchug.com/icons.php
http://mixthepix.com/
http://www.widgetwidget.com/icons.html
http://www.stylesuites.com/
http://www.xanthic.net/iconsmac.html
http://www.yellowicon.com/
http://www.zyotism.com/aesthetics/
http://www.mikematas.com/
http://www.kenichiyoshida.jp/
http://www.bartelme.at/
http://rimshotdesign.com/



WALLPAPERS

http://www.e-sh.ru/
http://www.zmedenjastog.com/
http://seph.ws/
http://www.zzas.sk/bizarresk/
http://www.freundt.org/florian/index.html
http://www.macdesktops.com/
http://macsnaps.com/index.php?type=desktop&clear=1084480805
http://www.pcvision.com.br/
http://www.pixelgirlpresents.com/
http://www.imaginegui.com/walls/index.htm
http://theapplecollection.com/desktop/
http://www.mandolux.com/
http://www.maxempire.com/
http://rasmusandersson.se/rp14/wallpapa.xhtml
http://www.shiftedreality.com/cgi-bin/imagefolio/imageFolio.cgi?direct=wall
http://www.artofadambetts.com/archives/cat_desktop_background.html
http://www.thebeachwallpaper.com/
http://www.designchapel.com/
http://www.therubbishbin.com/wallpaper.html
http://www.toeng.com/main/
http://www.squidinc3d.co.uk/main.htm
http://www.vladstudio.com/wallpapers/
http://walls.cnminh.com/1440/wide01.html
http://www.webmotiva.com/
http://www.4imp.de/
http://www.thedeskstop.com/
http://www.wstaylor.net/winLH.htm
http://www.artofgregmartin.com/
http://www.semafore.com/
http://www.qieok.com/
http://www.ndesign-studio.com/


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Mars 2005)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> Ouais parce qu'il y a une centaine de pages. Sinon, j'ai fait ça : http://maxi.mac.free.fr/personnalisation/ pour la personnalisation.



http://maxi.mac.free.fr/perso/personnalisation.html


----------



## Xman (26 Mars 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> ICONES
> 
> http://dv-graphics.com/
> http://www.enhancedlabs.com/main/eportal/
> ...



Quelle bible ! À mettre dans la FAQ ...


----------



## Macounette (26 Mars 2005)

woa a dit:
			
		

> (...)


La vache !  quelle collection ! merci ! 

_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à woa._ :love:


----------



## Alkeran (26 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> La vache !  quelle collection ! merci !
> 
> _Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à woa._ :love:



Powah, je comprends maintenant pourquoi vous etes à la pointe de la custom de desks....  
Y me reste du chemin...   
Merci pour les liens et merci aux posteurs du forum"Nos desktops sous OsX", je le suis depuis un petit moment maintenant et je me régale, j'ai découvert plein de logiciels sympa et plein d'astuces utiles, thanx


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Mars 2005)

petit oubli : 

WALLPAPERS + ICONS: 

http://www.studiotwentyeight.com/
http://imaginegui.com/
http://www.vanillasoap.com/
http://www.bombiadesign.com/portfolio.html
http://duckfarm.sgdesign.com.au/icons.html
http://www.resexcellence.com/
http://www.wackypixel.com/icons01.html
http://www.bubbabytevisuals.tk/
http://www.pixelhuset.se/pixelhuset.html


THEMES: 

http://www.xiap.net/GUI/
http://tisuite.xanthic.net/
http://mac15.ambitiouslemon.com/
http://members.cox.net/damac519/
http://xthemes.net/
http://www.digitalramen.com/
http://homepage.mac.com/dsky/
http://www.funmac.com/
http://www.louiemantia.com/
http://www.macthemes.net/
http://www.maxthemes.com/
http://www.resexcellence.com/
http://swizcore.com/SS/macOSX.php
http://www.magicmarble.kernelab.com/home.html
http://www.dashboarddev.com/showcase/index.php
http://shark.tardmonkey.org/


----------



## vampire1976 (31 Mars 2005)

merci beaucoup ! j'ai bien fait de poser la question lol


----------



## islacoulxii (7 Novembre 2005)

et vous allez ou pour trouver des double wallpaper? pour 2 ecran... j'en ai vu qu'un ou 2 pour l'instant... avec googole yen a plein des étendus mais c pour PC ... -> etendu en une seule image!!! 

Merci pour vos réponses!


----------



## AuGie (7 Novembre 2005)

Essaye ici : http://www.mandolux.com/ c'est un artiste trés talentueux qui propose des wallpapers dual parfois, dans la section archive


----------



## islacoulxii (7 Novembre 2005)

miciiiii, je l'avais perdu de mes favoris celui la!! Il sont tres bien en effet!


----------

